# Replacing Sliding door track/motor assembly



## amansfield (Jan 4, 2013)

The cable that pulls the door closed appears to have worked loose and does not have the slack to connect to its original location. I am trying to remove the unit to check the inside of it or maybe replace with new one. I am having difficulty getting it out though - it looks like to get enough movement for its removal I will need to remove the door trim too to get at a bolt that is holding the lower door hinge (appears to be behind the cupholder in the door).

How do I remove the trim panels? Do I need to to get the track assembly and motor out?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## gpeck29 (Jul 12, 2015)

*Sliding door Track/Motor*

Did you ever get the sliding door track out? I'm having problems with our door. Bought the Chilton manual for Town and Country, but the plug for the motor seems to not align with the manual diagrams. Is the plug for the motor on the B pillar or the C pillar.


----------

